# Id help please



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

I picked up this plant yesterday from the lfs. It has small opposite leaves that are ovate near the apical meristem and linear near the base. It has a light pink color which is stronger near the apical meristem. It came with a free shrimp too which was a pretty good deal since they were selling their shrimp for 11.99! I think it is a cherry shrimp so 12 bucks for it would be a rip off but free is a good price for it 



















Thanks-Errin


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like emersed _Rotala rotundifolia_.


----------

